# Japanese Maple Attack



## Gopwh2020 (Apr 6, 2017)

This morning I noticed a number of leaves on the ground around my Japanese Maple. On closer inspection, I found a tree that looks like it's under attack by something. Any ideas? The tree is in my front yard which faces due west and gets plenty of light and water. I'm better with lawns than trees so any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've seen this before and it looks a bit like leaf scorch. And the holes in some of the leaves looks like insect damage, aphids maybe? For the insects some Sevin dust can help although they'll be back great next year (the leaves that is). I always get insect damage but when I apply Sevin dust a few times during the growing season it's considerably less.

Here is an article on leaf scorch of Japanese maples. You can google it for a better variety of images.


----------



## SC-Bermuda (Jul 16, 2018)

I've had the same attack, its some kind of beetle. Bifenthrin took care of them at my house. I should have taken a picture of the culprit, I had a lot of damage to my rose bushes too. Also some of the damage does appear to be burn, but the holes in the leaves are definitely insects.


----------

